# Brauch mal euren Rat zu andere Lüfter



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

Leute brauch mal euren Rat

Ich hab mir die Raijintek Orcus RGB Rainbow 360 fÃ¼r den 3900X gekauft. 

Raijintek Orcus 360 RBW ab €' '141,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

LÃ¤uft auch sehr gut und hÃ¤lt meinen 3900X auf so 77 Grad wenn alle Kerne mit 4,1-4,2 Ghz laufen ( Bios Standard Einstellung) 

Nur die LÃ¼fter sehen zwar super aus sind aber auch laut. Jetzt will ich die gerne tauschen. Auch aus dem Grund damit die LÃ¼fter dann auch alle gleich sind. Zur Zeit sind da als GehÃ¤use LÃ¼fter Corsair 140 drin. 2 x 140 in Front und 1 x 140 im Heck. ( Die waren im Corsair 780T dabei) 

Gut gefallen wÃ¼rden mit die  Cooler Master MasterFan

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0788C4978...colid=ZRIXMTXUO0WE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Grund, sie gehen mit Aura Sync und es gibt sie in 120 und 140. In der Front wÃ¼rde ich dann 3 x 120 im Heck 1 x 140 und drei auf die WasserkÃ¼hlung. 

GroÃŸe Frage, schaffen die das auf der WasserkÃ¼hlung oder haben die dann zu wenig Druck um die Luft durch den Radiator zu bringen?

Hier noch das Datenblatt zu den LÃ¼ftern in 120

Cooler Master: MasterFan MF120R ARGB 3er-Pack inkl. Controller Dann einfach auf Spezifikationen Klicken


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2019)

Die CM Lüfter drehen doch noch höher und dichten nicht richtig ab....muss es unbedingt leuchten? Hast du einen digitalen oder analogen RGB Header zur verfügung?


----------



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die CM Lüfter drehen doch noch höher und dichten nicht richtig ab....muss es unbedingt leuchten? Hast du einen digitalen oder analogen RGB Header zur verfügung?



Ja muss leucht*gg Das B370- F Gaming hat drei Anschlüssse.  Da hängen bis jetzt aber nur die Lüfter der WKÜ drauf. Die anderen können das nicht, die können nur rot leuchten. 


Ich kenne mich da auch nicht so gut aus. So viel ich weiß sind bei CPU Lüftern die Blätter enger als bei Gehäuse Lüfter. 

Ich glaub hat sich erledigt. Das hab ich vorher übersehen das CoolerMaster selbst sagt das sie für WKÜ gehen.

Cooler Master: MasterFan MF120R ARGB 3er-Pack inkl. Controller

Werde ich nächstes Monat dann bestellen für dieses hab ich eh mehr als genug für den PC ausgegeben.


----------



## Schori (21. Juli 2019)

Hast du mal versucht die Lüfterdrehzahl zu verringern?
Selbst auf halber Geschwindigkeit sollten die noch mehr als genug Luft schaufeln.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2019)

Prisma AL12 wären ne alternative


----------



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht die Lüfterdrehzahl zu verringern?
> Selbst auf halber Geschwindigkeit sollten die noch mehr als genug Luft schaufeln.



Ja, hab ich. Allerdings springt der 3900X zur Zeit wenn man wenig Macht ständig um 10-15 Grad hin und her. Unter voll Last ist das nicht. Denke das da im BIOS was nicht stimmt. Jetzt hat man es halt das die Lüfter dann doch kurz anfahren. 
Und dann hätte ich ja gerne das alle Lüfter gleich Leuchten.
Das System wie es jetzt ist soll ja länger laufen und weil ich das Schrauben eh nicht lassen eh nicht lassen kann richte ich alles ein wenig schöner her


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. August 2019)

Dir ist aber schon klar das die Temperatur der CPU BERECHNET wird oder?
Bei Teillast fließen da Spannungsspitzen ein die den Tempwert tanzen lassen.


----------

